# Man falls to his death from scaffolding while trimming trees



## TreeBot (May 2, 2007)

http://www.kansascity.com/116/story/90486.html

The TV news said that a branch he was cutting fell on him, knocking him from the scaffolding to the ground where he landed head first and died instantly.

The reporter called the people on the scene a "tree trimming crew", but I get the feeling that they were just some guys with scaffolding and a saw.


----------



## Dixie1 (May 3, 2007)

this isn't the same man in the other post of the guy with all the ropes and scaffolding is it?
after seeing the pictures in the other post and hearing about this, it sounds like not a good idea to use scafffolding. is this method used a lot? it seems impossible to get out of the way if a limb were falling? i have never seen it done, but it obviously is. yikes, very sad. here is the other post i'm talking about.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=47477&page=3


----------

